# Under front and rear bumper scrapes



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

This might sound like a dumb mistake, but when I bought my car I didn't notice the scrapes under the front and rear bumper. I was pretty excited about getting this car and overlooked them.  I'm guessing the previous owner must have drove up on some curbs. The rest of the under body is fine, no dents or scratches to the exhaust and pipes. The scrapes aren't even noticeable unless you look under my car. It's one of those things I think I can live with, but in the back of my mind I wish I had caught them before I purchased the car. And now I want them fixed because I love my car.

I did a few searches and found that a few other people have had the same problem. If anyone has had their bumper scrapes repaired, how much did you pay? I'm getting a local estimate now.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I would just fake it. Tape off a straight line on the bumpers just before your line of sight front and rear. Use a DA and sand the scratches out of the runner making sure to not take to much off. Buy a Herculiner kit in a similar color of the car if available if not use black. Coat in herculiner if you don't like the finish paint to match car. This will look like a rough protective coat that was oem and no one would know the wiser. Plus it's really strong and will help from getting any new ones. Since it's a textured finish only light prep work will be required for painting.


----------



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm...sounds like a good option. I'll look into doing what you said.

Thanks.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I tend to be pretty anal about things like that too, but not under the car on a daily driver or any car that is driven a lot.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine is all kinds of scraped up onder the bumper. It is plastic so it isn't like it will rust.


----------



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

mine is a mess to especially the front. wish i would of had it from new. sad how people dont take care of stuff!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Mine is all kinds of scraped up onder the bumper. It is plastic so it isn't like it will rust.


+1

My rear bumper is fine, but I noticed about a week after I got it that even small twigs in the road will smurf it up. But for the most part you can't see it, so I'm not worried about it. It's got a few hood chips and small scratches about the body, so what are you gonna do?  I figure it gets driven, so most of these things are unavoidable. :cheers


----------

